# Summer = pee less?



## anhaga

I'm curious if any of you Mamas are experiencing this: dd is 15mo and nursing more but peeing less. I swear its just since summer got going in the past month. We're only going through about 10diapers a day and it used to be 18.









Does your dc go through fewer diapers in the summer?


----------



## bratmobile

I haven't noticed this yet but it makes sense with increased heat and sweat. Maybe because it isn't really hot enough here. Ever. :LOL


----------



## Steady101

This will be my first summer with cloth. It doesn't get hot here either so I don't kow if it will change. I have noticed when I lived in Hawaii and did daycare that the kids peed more not less though.


----------



## USAmma

My toddler is tube-fed so she gets the exact same amount of liquids per day. I had noticed that her pee was starting to get very dark, and she was not peeing as much. She will drink some water from a cup but not _enough_, and otherwise she only takes food/water via her tube. I have started to increase her water intake and her pee is back to the normal color/amount. So it makes a lot of sense that your baby is not peeing as much. Just make sure the urine is not _too_ dark, and if so push more fluid intake.


----------



## GranolaMoon

Not here, but my babe is a toddler who carries a sippy of water with him everywhere when its warm (on top of nursing 8-12 times a day).


----------



## Boadicea

Are you sure she's peeing less, or is she just peeing less often? I ask, because at around this age or so, they start "holding" it more, and then releasing in one big flood instead of several small showers! :LOL So perhaps she is just going less frequently. My DD has started doing that, and DS did, too, regardless of fluid intake. (And my kids drink water, water and more water!!!)


----------



## weebitty2

I wonder ...

my youngest is formula fed because i'm having some weird medical probs .. and there are times when her pee gets kind of dark. is it ok to offer her water at those times? i can't imagine her wanting to eat, and most times she won't take the formula .. (she's 3mo). I never had this issue with my olders .. ds was still nursing at kindergarden graduation. :LOL


----------



## anhaga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Are you sure she's peeing less, or is she just peeing less often? I ask, because at around this age or so, they start "holding" it more, and then releasing in one big flood instead of several small showers! :LOL So perhaps she is just going less frequently. My DD has started doing that, and DS did, too, regardless of fluid intake. (And my kids drink water, water and more water!!!)

Fair question. I'm not sure if she's peeing more but less often. She's definitely not overwhelming the diaper, so that part is still OK.

She's teething and so not eating as much and not wanting to stay at the table so much so maybe she's not drinking as much at meals.

I think I'll offer water more too, esp when we're at the pool and such.

Thanks for the great responses.


----------



## anhaga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weebitty2*
I wonder ...

my youngest is formula fed because i'm having some weird medical probs .. and there are times when her pee gets kind of dark. is it ok to offer her water at those times? i can't imagine her wanting to eat, and most times she won't take the formula .. (she's 3mo). I never had this issue with my olders .. ds was still nursing at kindergarden graduation. :LOL

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I'm not sure about formula feeding and then supplementing with water, but I would think it would be fine. I've got no experience with formula, but hopefully someone knows. Good luck to you.


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom

My DS seems to be peeing more lately. maybe it is due to a growth spurt.


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weebitty2*
I wonder ...

my youngest is formula fed because i'm having some weird medical probs .. and there are times when her pee gets kind of dark. is it ok to offer her water at those times? i can't imagine her wanting to eat, and most times she won't take the formula .. (she's 3mo). I never had this issue with my olders .. ds was still nursing at kindergarden graduation. :LOL


try just watering down her formula. only do about 3/4 of the powder that the can calls for. HTH


----------



## MyLittleWonders

When my ds hit about 14-15 months, he decreased the frequency of his pees and went down in the number of diapers he used each day. But I don't think he's peeing less, per se, but just not as frequently.

For a formula baby (and I'm sorry about your medical issues), I thought I remember reading that you can offer one small bottle a day of water because the formula is more concentrated than breast milk. I thought I read it in the Baby Book by Dr. Sears, but for the life of me, I can't remember. (Mommy-brain is a downer sometimes! :LOL)


----------



## jenaniah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weebitty2*
I wonder ...

my youngest is formula fed because i'm having some weird medical probs .. and there are times when her pee gets kind of dark. is it ok to offer her water at those times? i can't imagine her wanting to eat, and most times she won't take the formula .. (she's 3mo). I never had this issue with my olders .. ds was still nursing at kindergarden graduation. :LOL

When Haley was a baby she lived in Texas and it was very very hot...her ped said she could have a little water out of a sippy or an oz of water could be added to a bottle while using the regular amount of formula (so if she takes 4 oz of formula you would do 5 oz of water but still 2 scoops of formula)


----------

